# transit mwbquic



## n brown (Jun 17, 2012)

a quickie
 pretty spacious,and in case you're wondering the hole in the seat is so the bed insert which doubles as a table can be stored under the cushion


----------



## Robmac (Jun 17, 2012)

Sweeet


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 17, 2012)

nice job


----------



## Apache Two (Jun 17, 2012)

n brown said:


> a quickieView attachment 6133View attachment 6134View attachment 6135 pretty spacious,and in case you're wondering the hole in the seat is so the bed insert which doubles as a table can be stored under the cushion



Nbrown that is a nice conversion your the man who can...nice like it..
:dance:


----------



## afl777 (Jun 17, 2012)

Very nice. Will be good to see it when its finished with upholstery etc

Ange


----------



## ellisboy (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice work Chap :bow::banana:


----------



## herbenny (Jun 17, 2012)

Thats great I like it a lot  :banana:


----------



## AuldTam (Jun 29, 2012)

Superb job!

Have you any more pic's of the inside rear doors? I like they way you finished them of....and I want to copy it


----------



## n brown (Jun 29, 2012)

*covering back doors*

.get a sheet cut to the biggest width and the height of door,clamp or screw with self drilling screws so its forced into the curve and draw round it,cut it out and screw it on again then close the door and do it again only this time drawing round the inside of the rubber,cut again and screw it back making sure no screw interferes with the locking gearwhen you've done them both ,close them and cut a strip of ply to cover the join and fix to the passenger side door.not a bad idea to run a bead of decorators caulk round the panels when fixed to stop wet when doors are opened inthe rain ,sorry only pic i took

when cutting plywhere the edges will be exposed its better to use a jigsaw blade with downward pointing teeth,once you get the hang of them,the line is easier to follow and any splintering is on the back


----------



## forager (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow! thats really nice I wish I could do that then I could build my own and get exactly what I want. (a garage for a scooter and bed above)


----------



## AuldTam (Jun 29, 2012)

n brown said:


> View attachment 6284.get a sheet cut to the biggest width and the height of door,clamp or screw with self drilling screws so its forced into the curve and draw round it,cut it out and screw it on again then close the door and do it again only this time drawing round the inside of the rubber,cut again and screw it back making sure no screw interferes with the locking gearwhen you've done them both ,close them and cut a strip of ply to cover the join and fix to the passenger side door.not a bad idea to run a bead of decorators caulk round the panels when fixed to stop wet when doors are opened inthe rain ,sorry only pic i took
> 
> when cutting plywhere the edges will be exposed its better to use a jigsaw blade with downward pointing teeth,once you get the hang of them,the line is easier to follow and any splintering is on the back



Thanks...good detailed explanation. One more question...what thickness of ply? I imagine the thinner the better to help it bend to the curve of the doors.


----------



## REC (Jun 29, 2012)

That is really lovely!!


----------



## kenspain (Jun 29, 2012)

That is one sweet motor my my friend :wave:


----------



## n brown (Jun 30, 2012)

thanks for all the comments !  tam-6mm birch if you can afford it,not that much of a curve on any door


----------

